# Finally!! Found a Convertable Top Cover for the Triple White!!!



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Man oh man what a pain in the arse to locate! Purchased a triple white '07 NB Vert last year from a dealer that was missing the one year only Campanella white convertible top cover. Cred to eBay for making VW ownership tolerable for situations like this. 

Found a 3x white top cover on eBay last year and it had sold just a few hours before I found it. It was going for almost $350. Found the one below for $150. Apparently there were a few peeps using the make an offer feature with the seller. On my side of the auction it showed the buyer used the Best offer accepted vs. Buy it now price. I sat on it for 30 minutes trying to verify if it was the real deal and wondering if I should make an offer at a lower price. I chose correctly and bought a the full ask.

Last year the white cover showed on EKTA but superseded to the black part #(1Y0871041DA64). The white one is part # 1 YO 871 228 B and now it's been pulled from EKTA. The actual part number is on the inner plastic liner listed as: 3VJ 1 YO 871 228 B. 

If you need a new cover for your Vert NB get one now. They're all NLA. The only new ones are listed on eBay as NOS $2-$3H in black, grey & tan without the storage bag. 


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...M-Bag-/141726605541+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Got the vert top cover on the car. The clips don't go down far enough to engage the friction clip. Nothing will get those little suckers engage in the slot. 

Looked at all the options for these covers and saw that identical looking tops were being sold for 2003-2010, 1998-2010, 06-08 cars. The facts are in, ALL the vert top/tonneau covers are interchangeable up to 2010. The clips and dimensions are all the same.

So, why wont the clips engage into the slots for the cover clips? Found this post:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/new-beetle-convertible/54371-convertible-top-cover.html










It didn't really help much except for acknowledging that there were issues. By design the slots for the cover clips are over sized. It looks like there's enough room to have another piece of plastic in the slot to act as a guide for the clip. A quick look inside the clip receptacle with a high power led light shows there's nothing mechanical in the receptacle except a small chrome spring clip at the bottom. I took a hack saw blade and carefully pushed down on the (leaf type) spring at the bottom of the receptacle. Also very carefully pushed the blade into the slot where the friction clip would click in. Nothing changed.

Put the clips back into the receptacle and this time they engaged and clicked in place. What's up with that? The post from the NB.org forum explains something but I didn't see what he was talking about. Regardless it works now. If you wanted to wrap your hacksaw blade in tape you could do that. I was so careful about using my blade it was like playing that Milton Bradley kids game, Operation. I couldn't find anything for an exploded view of this mech on the internet. 

Here's the facts:

All the tonneau/convertible top covers from 2003-2010 are interchangeable. 
2012 and on have a different clips and the tonneau completely covers the hinge area left exposed on earlier years.
Not sure if the 2012 > cover will work on the < 2010 models.
There was no Vert available in 2011.
Gently poking around in the convertible top receptacles will _wake them up_ to accept the clips for the top cover.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

My 2010 Aquarius Blue and Campanella White Final Edition vert also uses the same white boot cover as your triple white. When I bought the car, the previous owner didn't include it. Don't know if they forgot or if they wanted to make some extra money on the side. Anyway, they are super rare; you got super lucky there! I got lucky the day after I bought the car; found one on Craig's list for $250. I talked the owner down to $100. The thing is practically in mint shape, as it was never used; they said it was too much trouble to put on. They forgot to include it when the sold the car. The only thing missing is the storage bag.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Those clips are a pain to snap in and a pain to snap out! I have bent my fingernails, pinched my fingers and bruised my palms numerous times; no wonder most people don't use the boot cover.
The 2003 - 2010 versions will NOT fit the 2012 - 2015 and vice versa. The shape is very different.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

2010 Final Edition had that white tonneau cover too? This is good news. Thanks for the info. It means a few more are out there. If anyone else comes across another white tonneau cover, please im me and let me know. I'd like to have another for the day the current one dies. We use it quite a bit.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

There were 1,500 in the Final Edition series; how many were made in Triple White?

The tonneau, aka boot cover, is made of the same material as your seats and is less likely to wear out just by frequent use. Just clean and condition it (and your seats) with a good automotive vinyl cleaner (I use Maguire's) on a regular basis (I clean when I see dirt) and it should last as long as you own the car. Now the clips are another matter. I have heard of them breaking over time, as they are not the easiest thing to snap in. Replacements can most likely be purchased through a dealer. 

One last thing, if you or your riders wear jeans in the car, make sure the white seats are covered, or they will be stained something awful!!!


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Forgot to mention that the boot cover does not come with a storage bag. What you have there is the storage bag for the Windstop (look closely at the diagrams printed on it.)


----------



## acmarker (Oct 23, 2003)

I found a web site that sells all 5 colors of the convertible top cover. It seems the red cover is the most rare.


http://www.vwpartswarehouse.com/


----------



## Mickey50 (Apr 25, 2021)

acmarker said:


> I found a web site that sells all 5 colors of the convertible top cover. It seems the red cover is the most rare.
> 
> 
> VW Parts, Accessories and VW DriverGear - Shop Online - VW Parts Warehouse in Auburn, WA


As of this date they only have black, I’m getting desperate, any other suggestions


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The only way to find a 3x white or final edition tonneau cover is to go hunting for a wrecked car on the internet. 

Once you find the car, call the wrecker and see if they’ll sell you the tonneau cover as a nonchalant, unimportant question so they don’t gouge you on price. Potentially ask them if it’s black and “settle on purchasing the white one” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

